

Austin-based tech firm Digby.com raises $2M in its $3M equity offering - gdltec
http://austintechgeeks.com/2010/07/31/s3-ventures-backed-30-second-software-raises-2m-in-its-3m-equity-offering/

======
gdltec
Congrats!

~~~
andrewbadera
As an RIT alum and lifelong NYS resident, where Digby was born, I have to say
I'm a little disappointed that the NYS business/tech climate wasn't appealing
enough to stay in our state.

~~~
gdltec
Austin has a great startup scene, I guess some companies just look for places
where their changes of success are greater.

~~~
andrewbadera
That's kind of precisely my point. NYS business climate sucks for startups and
small biz.

